# Multi Season LE Elk-Oquirrh/Stansbury



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

I am happy and the wife is a little upset lol. Anyone have any advise or experience with this unit? Hope it is worth the 500 bucks lol


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice, how many points did it take to get that tag?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Two words...Lowe Peak.

Also...lots of the lower country is private, so you either get permission or plan to hike a lot to get into elk country.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

I almost hate to say it....2


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks MW!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Realistcly if you find a nice 290-300 bull dont hesitate to shoot .there are some bigger bulls but fewer and far between. I watched a good 330 bull on that unit this year during the winter. He was by far the biggest bull I seen. That unit is in my backyard should be a fun hunt congrats


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Can I pay for land access? lol. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Not the bulls there used to be .My son had an early rifle tag 2 years ago and we were right down to the wire before he dropped one.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Where abouts?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TowHitch1 said:


> Where abouts?


Probably Ophir Canyon.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

No not Ophir ,Ophir is tough after all the archery hunters get done. I could probably show you around some if you can swing out this way and bring.g a wheeler.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

rockroller said:


> No not Ophir ,Ophir is tough after all the archery hunters get done. I could probably show you around some if you can swing out this way and bring.g a wheeler.


I know of a 330" and 350" bulls killed on the muzzy hunt last year up Ophir. 
And that was after the early rifle guys had their pick.
But they were in very tough to get places.


----------



## Typical6 (Jun 8, 2015)

DM me


----------



## Randyht (Aug 19, 2015)

*Oquirrh-Stansbury early rifle*

My friend drew a bull tag and asked me for help. I used to live in Tooele, however that was over 30 years ago. Are there any elk on the Stansbury side? Has anyone hunted it lately or any of you locals have any recent news??? Anything will be appreciated. 
Randy


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I found a herd of at least 150 Sunday night. I don't know the name of any mountain and am told it is public ground. I am sure we can figure it out with a map etc.

Cheddar


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Randyht said:


> My friend drew a bull tag and asked me for help. I used to live in Tooele, however that was over 30 years ago. Are there any elk on the Stansbury side? Has anyone hunted it lately or any of you locals have any recent news??? Anything will be appreciated.
> Randy


There are very few elk on the Stansburys.
If Cheddarnut saw 150 elk together.
Probably not on the Stansburys.


----------



## Randyht (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Ridgetop, we will scout the Ophir area Friday. (Tomorrow)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup plus 1 on the Ophir area. It does get some traffic but the elk wise up to it. And dip down into the thick stuff. They are still there though.


----------

